

Sauce Labs launches support for highly-secure OSX & iOS automated testing - sgrove
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/28/enterprise-app-testing-platform-sauce-labs-raises-3m-from-salesforce-and-triage-ventures/

======
rdpfeffer
OK, this is pretty impressive. What do you guys have for native apps? Could I
use the built-in tools that come with instruments to write my iOS tests? For
example, I've tested Apps using IMAT
(<https://code.intuit.com/sf/projects/ginsu/>) Could I do this with sauce?
(Full disclosue, I wrote IMAT while I was working at Intuit, not sure if it
works with iOS 6, or the latest Xcode)

~~~
hugs
Yesterday's announcement was about mobile web testing. Of course, native app
testing is important, too, and high on our radar. In the native app space,
automated testing tools are not as mature as they are for the web. For iOS
native app testing, I'm investigating tools written on top of Apple's
UIAutomation API -- specifically the "ios-auto" project by Dan Cuellar at
Zoosk. It lets you write your tests in any language (he uses C#!), and then
proxies commands to the Instruments app. <https://github.com/penguinho/ios-
auto> The goal is to let you test using the Selenium WebDriver API, but with
Instruments/UIAutomation seamlessly running as the test's backend.

[edit: grammar]

------
saurik
There is a mention of security in one of the paragraphs, and it is only
because the people running the testing platform have to make certain that you
can't use a bug in the automated browser framework (Selenium) they are using
to take over their network. When I read this title (which was modified from
the original for HN) it made me wonder "how is security a key selling point
for a testing framework", and then I found out that it wasn't ;P.

~~~
brainsik
As a customer, security is important when you are testing your internal,
firewalled, infrastructure. This is one of the main reasons Sauce Labs (where
I work) gives every test its own VM that's destroyed afterwards. Using a
shared or reused VM opens the door to malicious code running in the
background.

There's an article devoted to this topic here:

Security Through Purity — [http://sauceio.com/index.php/2011/09/security-
through-purity...](http://sauceio.com/index.php/2011/09/security-through-
purity/)

~~~
saurik
Interesting: thanks for that perspective; to be clear, the reason I commented
on this at all is because the title didn't make it clear why the security was
interesting and the title was different from the title of the article (which
is part of a massive debate about whether editorializing of titles should
happen on HN; currently, the rules say you shouldn't do it, but personally I
think it might be important in numerous occasions), but then the article
itself didn't seem to indicate that the security was actually that key to the
whole thing. (In particular, the one phrase "highly secure" that is used in
the first sentence of the last paragraph seems like a frill to make the
sentence sound more awesome: it didn't come after any motivation about how
this is a key problem with other solutions, or that that is why the
"enterprise" tag is on the idea.) Again: thanks!

------
w1150n
This is massive! Folks were just asking me if this was possible 2 days ago and
I said "No one is doing it", I was wrong for 1 day... Looking forward to
trying it!

~~~
maudineormsby
We put together a blog post and screencast to explain some of the 'extras' for
mobile: [http://sauceio.com/index.php/2012/08/testing-your-site-
with-...](http://sauceio.com/index.php/2012/08/testing-your-site-with-mac-os-
ios-and-android/)

------
defied
Our own startup, testingbot.com has been offering the same OS X + iOS Selenium
testing for a couple of months. Turns out the iOS simulator has a couple of
quirks, the weirdest thing being it very rarely renders an iPhone view inside
the iPad simulator. It's a lot of work to get this stuff work stable all the
time.

~~~
hugs
Yup, simulators do have quirks. So just in case, that's why I built this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABiTxApuLLU>

